# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  ساخت اسلایدر ساده

## alasht

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من میخواستم یک اسلایدر ساده به این صورت که توضیح میدم با php و jquery بسازم و نیازمند راهنمایی دوستان هستم

من با php کدی نوشتم که 5 پست اخر سایتم رو نشون میده
حالا میخوام با jquery ادغامش کنم
به این صورت که هر خبر رو جدا جدا هر 5 ثانیه در این قسمت نشون بده
<div id="mynews"></div>

یعنی خبر شماره یک رو در این ای دی نشون بده بدون اینکه دیگر اخبارها نشون داده بشه و سپس بعد از 5 ثانیه مطلب شماره 1 fadeOut بشه و سپس مطلب شماره 2 fadeIn بشه به همین ترتیب هر 5 ثانیه این عملیات تکرار بشه و وقتی که به مطلب اخر رسید دوباره برگرده به مطلب شماره 1

ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن مخصوصا این قسمتش که باید برگرده به مطلب اول
با تشکر

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head> 
  <style> 
  #mynews{}
  #mynews ul{list-style:none;}
  #mynews li{display:none;}
  </style> 
  <script src="jquery-1.4.2.min.js"></script> 
</head> 
<body> 
<div id="mynews">
    <ul>
  <?php
            for($i=1;$i<6;$i++)
            echo "<li>news$i</li>";
        ?>
    </ul>
</div>
<script> 
   var l=$("#mynews ul li").length; 
   var c=1;
   function run()
   {
    $("#mynews ul li").hide();
    if(c>l)
    {
     c=1;
    }
    
    $("#mynews ul li:nth-child("+c+")").fadeIn('slow');
    C++‎;
    setTimeout("run()",5000);
   }
   run();
</script> 
 
</body> 
</html>
  
```

----------

